
Lazy Loading Angular Libraries - Robinyo
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;robferguson.org&#x2F;blog&#x2F;2019&#x2F;09&#x2F;12&#x2F;lazy-loading-angular-libraries&#x2F;
======
JMTQp8lwXL
One thing that's kind of impressed me about Angular is its ability to have
fairly stable API in spite of all the recent advancements to the ECMAScript
specification. Dynamic import came about and it fit right in with their
paradigms. There's other things I'm not a huge fan of, but once you learn to
"think in Angular" \--and it all clicks-- it's not that bad.

